# Asus PG278Q ROG Swift 27" G-Sync 144Hz



## Jaffakeik (Jun 27, 2015)

Just got this gaming monitor it was on deal,but only problem with it is it goes up to 120Hz i have no option for 144Hz or AMD cards cant do 144?I need Nvidia for that?ITs not a big deal but just wanted to know couldnt find straight answer on google about that.Im using original cable what was in package.


----------



## Kaynar (Jun 27, 2015)

maybe this info will help:

-There is a button behind the monitor that changes 60/120/144Hz on the fly. (the second one from the bottom, just above on/off button)
-go to Control Panel /  Display / Screen Resolution , click on "advanced settings", go to "monitor" tab and force it to 144hz
-In nVidia control panel there is an option so that 3D apps run at "maximum available refresh rate" (instead of "default", maybe there is on AMD CCC too, but when I had AMD i never installed CCC as it was trash.
-Some games just can't run 144fps, like Dota 2 is maxxed out at 120fps.

Since u have an AMD card, make sure u take advantage of ULBM on this monitor, since u can either have that or Gsync...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 27, 2015)

Kaynar said:


> maybe this info will help:
> 
> -There is a button behind the monitor that changes 60/120/144Hz on the fly. (the second one from the bottom, just above on/off button)
> -go to Control Panel /  Display / Screen Resolution , click on "advanced settings", go to "monitor" tab and force it to 144hz
> ...


ULBM is inactive on monitor options I cant get to it,when I press that button 2nd from bottom it just shows my monitor is on 120Hz thats it nothing more.


----------



## revin (Jun 27, 2015)

Kaynar said:


> go to Control Panel / Display / Screen Resolution , click on "advanced settings", go to "monitor" tab and force it to 144hz


 
@Jaffakeik .........Did you try here...







Might need to check for monitor driver


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 27, 2015)

btw how's the glow in lower right corner? During gaming it ain't way too awful?

My bad... wrong model~ i mistook for Asus MG279Q


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 27, 2015)

revin said:


> @Jaffakeik .........Did you try here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That much I know myself how to change resolution in windows,I asked question why I cant go 144Hz but only 120Hz is it  because i got AMD card or what?


----------



## Kaynar (Jun 27, 2015)

Jaffakeik said:


> That much I know myself how to change resolution in windows,I asked question why I cant go 144Hz but only 120Hz is it  because i got AMD card or what?



I dont think it is technically possible that your graphics card affects your screen's Hz capacity. You should be able to set 144Hz using the button on the side of the screen no matter what.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 27, 2015)

is it connected via HDMI?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 27, 2015)

im using DisplayPort 1.2 original cable from box


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 27, 2015)

Jaffakeik said:


> im using DisplayPort 1.2 original cable from box



So much mess in the info... peek in the catalyst and make a custom resolution... there could be bugged things... There actually existed a driver patcher that enabled such resolutions.

The seconds ain't gsync limiting to 120Hz the thing no matter what? It ain't disabling possible..


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 27, 2015)

Problem solved it seemed I had windows automated drivers installed for monitor what was from 2006y and it showed generic monitor, now i downloaded official drivers and it shows 144Hz should be fine now. Thanks for advices.


----------



## revin (Jun 27, 2015)

Cool I had tried 3 times to get that monitor driver window fixed on the screenie, but just quickly split them into the 2
Sorry for my confusion of screen shots.


----------



## Kaynar (Jun 27, 2015)

I also have "Generic PnP monitor" but absolutely no issues.

edit: after a little research I found that AMD cards are driver limited to 120Hz unless a special driver for the monitor is installed. Didnt know that


----------

